# New layout on the way....



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, the big 14' X 4' table is gone and in it's place is a 36" X 80" door panel waiting for me to get started. Talk about shrinkage??? Anyway, before I get into building the layout, I'm trying to get the rest of the pieces together for the build. I'd like to use clear acrylic/plexiglas for the border around the table to do something different. Any recommendations as to where I could get this in sizes like 1/8"T X 5"W X 80"L and 36"L. I recall a thread on here awhile back but couldn't seem to locate it. Thanks! rr


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Any recommendations as to where I could get this in sizes like 1/8"T X 5"W X 80"L and 36"L. I recall a thread on here awhile back but couldn't seem to locate it. Thanks! rr



I think it was one of mine. Anyhow if I remember correctly DAC recommended trying a sign shop as Home Depot wants a boatload of money for a sheet of plexiglass.

Good luck.


----------

